# Outstanding account..maybe



## Jazzey (Dec 11, 2008)

We'll try this again....no guarantees:dimples:

Long But Oh So Funny!!


----------



## gooblax (Dec 11, 2008)

Gotta try that one out some time...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 11, 2008)

My goodness Jazzey.  I am in tears laughing.    :rolling::funny:


I bet the lady emailing back was thinking :helpme:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2008)

[SIGN]11/10[/SIGN]


----------



## amastie (Dec 12, 2008)

:funny:
Loved it!
amastie


----------

